# JSA suspended as Wife has temporary full time job



## AeroBarGirl (11 Jul 2010)

My sister has just started a temporary full time job. She is earning 420 gross and just under 400 net per week. Her DH was on JSA claiming for her and 3 dependant children. His payment has been suspended, pending a review. From our calculations he is entitled to NOTHING on JSA (as she is over the 400e per week income limit for him to claim dependant spouse and dependant children).  Our calculations:  JSA for him: 196 less her assessable means: 216 euro = - 20euro.

If her job was more than 3 months they could claim FIS and would get approx 188 per week. However the job is temporary only, a 3 month contract exactly.

Is there anything they can do to get some JSA because it seems unfair that by her working 40 hours a week for three months they will actually be worse off (by almost 20 euro per week).

Thanks.


----------



## AeroBarGirl (13 Jul 2010)

Any body?  Sis is desperate, regretting taking the job...


----------



## zippidydo (14 Jul 2010)

*JSA suspended*

Don't know much about how means is assessed, but last year my brother was meanstested for JSA, wife earning 520 take home, one child and he got allocated 70euro a week approx. Hope this helps!!

Let us know how he gets on. Would be interesting to know, i'd say a lot of people would love to hear what happens, its all very confusing!!


----------



## aristotle (14 Jul 2010)

You'll be better off in the long run with the job. Stick with it.


----------



## AeroBarGirl (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the response.

The job will be good for her self-esteem etc., but as it's only temporary, 3 months, for sure, she is wondering if it is worth him being cut off etc.  They completely understand his money being decreased... but to be cut completely would be very unfair as they can't apply for FIS in the meantime.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jul 2010)

I wonder why JA was suspended as it is normal practice to continue payment on old means assessment until new one is carried out. She should ask in writing what grounds payment was suspended as they are anticipating a means ove rthe limit that may not happen! either do the new means NOW and then adjust payment or leave current payment in place! To me, it doesn't sound right.


----------



## AeroBarGirl (29 Jul 2010)

Just to say, sister's DH finally heard back today that he will receive 200 per week JSA, which is a big relief.  Arrears for the three weeks will also be paid.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jul 2010)

Thanks for feedabck; glad somebody copped on!


----------



## Chris Gough (30 Jul 2010)

AeroBarGirl said:


> Just to say, sister's DH finally heard back today that he will receive 200 per week JSA, which is a big relief.  Arrears for the three weeks will also be paid.


Glad to hear that, sounded very harsh on their part.


----------

